# Anyone know studios at Marriott's Shadow Ridge



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 24, 2009)

We are looking at that for a week (also Marriott's Desert Springs studio) and could also choose Welk Desert Oasis, which we like, but is nothing fancy. I want to be able to relax and sit by the pool and swim laps. This would be spring break.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 24, 2009)

liz: Don't know Shadowridge studios, but DSV I has very small studio with just a hint of a kitchen (like a hotel sink, MW, etc.) and NO couch -- has two double beds instead. It does have a jacuzzi tub. DSV II has a slightly larger area with a couch and no jacuzzi tub.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Was at the Shadow Ridge this month*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We are looking at that for a week (also Marriott's Desert Springs studio) and could also choose Welk Desert Oasis, which we like, but is nothing fancy. I want to be able to relax and sit by the pool and swim laps. This would be spring break.
> Liz



I was just at Shadow Ridge this month. This is a nice resort. I stayed in a 2 bdrm. I believe the lockoff second bedroom would be considered a studio. It had a kingsize bed, a couch which may have been a pullout. (My son stayed in that room alone so he did not need to use it thus I am not sure). It had a separate bathroom which was a nice size, but not as big as Desert Springs I. It had a microwave oven, coffee pot and filters, a balcony and a small refrigerator. It was much better than a hotel room. That's for sure.


----------



## NWL (Jul 24, 2009)

There are 2 sections to Shadow Ridge: the Villages (which has the studio that csalter2 described above) and the Enclaves (another thread in the Marriott section explains the differences in the 2 types of studios in the Enclaves).

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=102786

One difference (among many!) between the 2 types of studios in the Enclaves is the smaller one does not have a balcony.  

Cheers!


----------



## debraxh (Jul 25, 2009)

We stayed in a DSV II studio this past spring break and I posted a review.  The unit was fine but the place was a zoo -- all the pools were so crowded I can't imagine being able to swim laps or relax.  Maybe if you got there as soon as it opened?


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 27, 2009)

The studio at Shadow Ridge Villages is like a hotel room with a small kitchenette.  It has a small balcony off off it.  There is a pullout sofa, queen bed, table for two and a bathroom with a tub/shower combo.

You also have an option of choosing a studio at the 3 new buildings at Shadow Ridge -- Enclaves.  These studios have a separate bedroom, pullout couch in living room, table for 4 and a kitchenette with a full refrigerator plus two burners in addition to the usual kitchenette appliances.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 27, 2009)

jlp: Really?  Separate bedroom and they call that a studio?  How does II classify it as to number it sleeps?


----------



## NWL (Jul 27, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> jlp: Really?  Separate bedroom and they call that a studio?  How does II classify it as to number it sleeps?



It sleeps 4.  Check out my earlier post for a link to another thread that gives you more details on the 2 types of lockoffs in the Enclaves.

Cheers!


----------

